# What To Do After Passenger Stinks Up Your Car?



## Benjamin Pike (Oct 30, 2014)

So, last Friday night around 10 I drove one of the smelliest people I have ever come across in my entire life. Needless to say, after he left my car reeked of a horrible B/O odor. This is the 2nd time this has happened, and after the 1st time I found out the next morning that nearly every passenger I had picked up after with the smell in the car had rated me poorly. (I had even explained to the passengers who rated me poorly the situation with the other smelly passenger and that it wasn't me, and they still rated me bad!) What do you do in this situation? Either you stop working for the night after the smelly passenger, or you take a big rating hit. Also, this is a BAD smell I'm talking about here. Not something you can just Febreeze away.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ozium.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

I feel and understand you're concern's. This is why I keep my sunroof open all the time. Unless, it rains or it's snowing. Then I close the sunroof. Otherwise, stay's open. For my next car and if I am still driving. You betcha! Sunroof it is.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Sunroof is what I miss the most in my car. Today I had second smelliest person in about 2000 rides. First rank goes to 2 Indian guys from the USF area! David is second!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Get an can of carpet cleaner stuff with deodorizer. Spray it on rub it in and your all set. Or if you have leather seats get a spray bottle of leather cleaner and give the seats a once over. That stuff usually leaves a nice clean smell


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, I can only imagine what it's going to be like in Phoenix when it's 115degress. lol
Good Times


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Get an can of carpet cleaner stuff with deodorizer. Spray it on rub it in and your all set. Or if you have leather seats get a spray bottle of leather cleaner and give the seats a once over. That stuff usually leaves a nice clean smell


I do something similar to carpet cleaner stuff. I use hand dishwasher detergent. I dilute with some water. Apply to all surfaces and cloth. I change water and detergent as many times as needed. This reduces the dust and freshens the air as well.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Febreeze does wonders I had a guy that smelled like rotten cheese, it didn't smell until he got out and then it overwhelmed me.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Spray this to any fabric , carpet , cloth area . then fully vaccum
Run heater full blast for 20-30 min ( empty car )
Air out all windows down 1-2 hrs
Brand new guaranteed
As a bonus removes stains ( not the best on stains)


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Oust 3 in 1


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That's a tough one. After watching the Seinfeld episode "The smelly car", I almost believed that BO could spread like the ebola virus.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

But driving with your sunroof open wastes much more gas! Best option for stinky pax is to drive with the Windows open and hit the autozone for some leather cleaning wipes after.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Old flight attendant trick, coffee packs under the seats. 

Or, keep some bounce dryer sheets in the car, when you have the need put one under each seat to clear the air.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I hope the OP rated the pax a 1. Maybe a note to Uber is in odor? (Pun intended)


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

use lysol. can be toxic if spray too much but it's worth it


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Everyone complains about stinky taxis. Now you guys know where that stink comes from. That smell is the son of a thousand strangers, lingering in your carpet, seats, and headliner. Enjoy!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I have been there. Rolled down all windows and turned off the AC. It was february in Australia (that's summer).
I was waiting for the ******bag to say something about it so i could kick him out, but he knew how bad he smelled i guess.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Toss that Ozium bomb in to the car.

Large coffee bags under seats are great as well.

If you have leather seats, then wipe them down every day with none greasy leather cleaner. M3, TurtleWax,
*Meguiar's.*

I carry few cleaning products, paper towels and microfiber towels in the trunk of my car at all times. If some one leaves a bit of mess, i wipe it down before next pick up.

If you use Fabreeze and you have leather seats, then wipe down the seats with leather cleaner after Fabreeze water spots dry up on the seats.
Drive with windows open to next pick location.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I use a product called Murphy soap, is great and effective.
Febreeze is another one for foul odors


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Everyone complains about stinky taxis. Now you guys know where that stink comes from. That smell is the son of a thousand strangers, lingering in your carpet, seats, and headliner. Enjoy!


Good one:)


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I had the worst PAX today. As soon as she got in the car, all i can smell is garlic. She had bag of food with her.

All windows open and i can still smell it while im driving at 30mph. On top of that, she opened a bag of chips started to it eat. a 20min ride felt like a life time.

After i dropped her off, i cleaned the crumbs of the seats and wiped down the seats with leather cleaner.

Dropped her off one block away from her destination and bounced. She was a 4.7, so i gave her 1 star. This Ninja wont become an attorney like she kept telling her friend on the phone.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

I always use fabreeze.


----------

